# CiCAR Review - Cusano 59 "Rare Cameroon" Robusto



## svb

I know this cigar was recently reviewed on here, and I must say that my experience with flavor notes and overall burn/draw was similar.

The pre-light aroma was typical of a cameroon, with sweet spice, woodiness, and hay/barnyard aromas. The first few puffs were heavenly, noted toasted bread and burning cedar chips. The construction was flawless as was the draw and burn. 

I put it down in my car for 5+ minutes while I was in the Post Office (lookout!) and it was still producing billows of smoke in my car...Nothing like coming back to you car with the windows slightly cracked and smelling the cigar aromas as you approach, followed by an overwhelming smokey smell as you open the door!!! 

The flavors continued and a slight leather note was introduced again halfway through. The cigar was soo good, I nubbed it...first non-Fuente I have done that to in quite some time!

This is a GREAT cigar, not to mention the <$5 price point. My hats off to Mike and Joe for growing the cigar company to what it is today...Excellent dedication with stupendous results.

Note on the pictures:

Yes, I have a pink clip...it was my wifes, but I left my keys in her car when she visited me for lunch, and she drove 45 minutes home with them. Needless to say when I realized it at quitting time of 5pm, she was not thrilled to bring a cranky baby to come and drop them back off...So now I clip to my pants like a dang custodian!

Yes, my license plate is expired...In the move a few months back, I just plain forgot...Good news, I just renewed it online and will have the new sticker in a few days. 

CGAROLR = Cigar Roller for those who don't don't speak license plate!

Thanks for reading!


----------



## karmaz00

nice...looks like a great smoke


----------



## LkyLindy

Nice pix Sam


----------



## svb

LkyLindy said:


> Nice pix Sam


The wonders of technology...One thing that makes my CiCAR reviews so easy is that I have a Motorola V70 Razr, with a 1.3 mega pixel camera and t-mobile messaging capabilities. So, I can just send them to my email, save them to my computer, and upload...although sometimes the clarity isn't perfect, I don't have to resize them, as they come in perfect uploading size!


----------



## maduro4me-cl

Nice pix and review. Will definately give this one a try.


----------



## eggwhites

good pics... looks tasty


----------



## sseagle

the CiCAR reviews are highlights to my day... always entertaining!
and you always put me into an envious rage with your top notch selections, plus a pink clip!!! (that i still cant see, but the screen has sunlight on it atm)


----------



## Paint

Love the reviews and great pics,nice plate on your ride....Is that a Mini Cooper?


----------



## svb

paint said:


> Love the reviews and great pics,nice plate on your ride....Is that a Mini Cooper?


Nope, I wish...was able to snag a 2005 Scion xB (toaster box), manual shift with 3K miles 6 months ago for $9500...Older individual advertised in a cheap, free, barely read driveway tosser...

You may laugh, but it has Toyota quality, plenty of room for my family and my shows (which is why I bought it in the first place) and is GREAT on gas - 30-32 mpg / $45 per week traveling 50 miles a day 5 days aweek roundtrip for work!

Thought it isn't a snob-mobile, I laugh as a fly by the SUVs at the pump paying $100-200 per week for the same drive.


----------



## svb

Oh ya, and it seems to handle better than my 2000 Honda Civic SI that I had in college while giving me a raised seat view of traffic!


----------



## svb

sseagle said:


> the CiCAR reviews are highlights to my day... always entertaining!
> and you always put me into an envious rage with your top notch selections, plus a pink clip!!! (that i still cant see, but the screen has sunlight on it atm)


I am glad that you enjoy...Sometimes I feel like I am a picture post hog, always putting up the posts 2-3 times per week


----------



## Lighthouse

Looks like another one for the list.


----------



## sseagle

SVB said:


> I am glad that you enjoy...Sometimes I feel like I am a picture post hog, always putting up the posts 2-3 times per week


no, keep it up, they are truly entertaining, plus for a phone camera you take some fantastic pictures. 3 years of photography classes in college and all I manage is to take snapshots of my wife, her drunken friends, and of course the dog lol


----------



## PMM88Jr

SVB said:


> I am glad that you enjoy...Sometimes I feel like I am a picture post hog, always putting up the posts 2-3 times per week


Don't sweat it. Always a pleasure. Keep it up. Thanks. I had a similar experience with the Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown Preferido. The Cusano's are a great value.


----------



## svb

sseagle said:


> no, keep it up, they are truly entertaining, plus for a phone camera you take some fantastic pictures. 3 years of photography classes in college and all I manage is to take snapshots of my wife, her drunken friends, and of course the dog lol


I wish MY wife had drunk friends that she wanted me to take pictures of 

JUST KIDDING - I love my wife...and her friends!:roflmao:


----------



## svb

PMM88Jr said:


> Don't sweat it. Always a pleasure. Keep it up. Thanks. I had a similar experience with the Cusano Habano LXI Sun Grown Preferido. The Cusano's are a great value.


I did a CiCAR review of that cigar in robusto size as well, but didn't post it yet...For some reason, that cigar didn't work for me. I am going to have to smoke another one and do the review...Burn issues, taste issues...maybe it was me :errrr:


----------



## Fatmandu

SVB said:


> The wonders of technology...One thing that makes my CiCAR reviews so easy is that I have a Motorola V70 Razr, with a 1.3 mega pixel camera and t-mobile messaging capabilities. So, I can just send them to my email, save them to my computer, and upload...although sometimes the clarity isn't perfect, I don't have to resize them, as they come in perfect uploading size!


Damn, I was certainly tracking w/ya on the great review...then ya blew me outta the water. ;-)


----------



## sseagle

SVB said:


> I did a CiCAR review of that cigar in robusto size as well, but didn't post it yet...For some reason, that cigar didn't work for me. I am going to have to smoke another one and do the review...Burn issues, taste issues...maybe it was me :errrr:


Maybe you weren't driving fast enough?


----------



## svb

Fatmandu said:


> Damn, I was certainly tracking w/ya on the great review...then ya blew me outta the water. ;-)


Is it me or is this confusing? My brain is defunct today!


----------



## DBCcigar

Nice review and plate! I am trying to come up with something cool for my plate when I renew it in November.... I've been wanting to do it for years, but I always forget to apply for it.


----------



## big04deuce

That looks like a great smoke...thanks for posting!


----------



## Fatmandu

SVB said:


> Is it me or is this confusing? My brain is defunct today!


Naw, when ya got technical about the mega pixels, etc...you do have some great photography tho. Its appreciated by all of us I'm sure. Keep them reviews coming.


----------



## svb

Fatmandu said:


> Naw, when ya got technical about the mega pixels, etc...you do have some great photography tho. Its appreciated by all of us I'm sure. Keep them reviews coming.


Ahh yes...once I re-read it this morning it made more sense...I was soo tired I fell asleep at 730 last night :huh:


----------



## svb

PS - Wait 'til you see today's review!!!


----------



## sseagle

I'll be waiting... or shopping for my own cigars, PAYDAY!!!


----------



## amateurke

Nice pics and review, Sam!!


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ

Nice Pics Dude


----------



## baba

Nice review. I will have to try one.


----------

